# Oplus - Juice Reviews



## Hooked (31/3/18)

*Oplus – Mocha Latte*

Flavour Description: 
"based on espresso and milk, but with added chocolate, typically in the form of sweet 
cocoa powder."

VG/PG: 70/30
Nic: 6mg
Mod: Pico 25
Coil: Commercial 0.3 ohm
Watt: 30W

My comment: 
I love Mocha and I was looking forward to this one, but what a disappointment. I don’t know what I’m tasting, but I certainly do not taste any of the flavours in the description. When I start vaping it, it has a horrible taste for the first 2 – 3 inhales. If I persevere, the taste improves and it isn’t too bad - but not too good either. However, after leaving it for a few hours and then vaping it again, once more it has that horrible taste at the beginning. This happens time and time again. Every time I vape it anew, it has a horrible taste.

Would I buy this juice again: Definitely not


----------

